# How Much to Tip on Overnight Trains



## Dangerous Johnny O'D

Hi All,

I am hoping to take the Empire Builder West the Next Year from Chicago to Seattle, in a Superliner Roomette. What sort of gratuity should I give my sleeping car attendant? And is that calculated by room or by number of people in the room?

And while we are at it, what is the accepted protocol for tipping dining car attendants?

Thanks in advance for all advice and guidance.


----------



## ehbowen

You'll get as many different answers on this as you do responses. But here are my personal rules of thumb:

Sleeper Attendant: For _minimum_ service...he puts your bed down at night, puts it back up in the morning, and keeps the car reasonably clean, the ice and bottled water stocked, and coffee available: $5 per room, per night. If you ask for any special services (fetching a purchase from the lounge car, or similar), double that. If he serves your dining car meals in your room, add on the tip you would give the dining car waiter.

Dining Car Waiter: Even though your meal is prepaid, tip in cash as you would if you purchased the same meal in a restaurant. That roughly works out to $3 per adult meal for breakfast and lunch, and $5 per adult meal for dinner.

Lounge Car Attendant: For a straightforward, simple purchase (you hand the man $2, he hands you a can of soda and a glass of ice), I generally don't tip. However, if he mixes you a Bloody Mary or similar, tip him as you would a bartender.

Redcap: $1 per piece of luggage, minimum $3.

The operating crew (conductor, assistant conductor, engineers) is never tipped.


----------



## Dangerous Johnny O'D

ehbowen said:


> You'll get as many different answers on this as you do responses. But here are my personal rules of thumb:
> 
> Sleeper Attendant: For _minimum_ service...he puts your bed down at night, puts it back up in the morning, and keeps the car reasonably clean, the ice and bottled water stocked, and coffee available: $5 per room, per night. If you ask for any special services (fetching a purchase from the lounge car, or similar), double that. If he serves your dining car meals in your room, add on the tip you would give the dining car waiter.
> 
> Dining Car Waiter: Even though your meal is prepaid, tip in cash as you would if you purchased the same meal in a restaurant. That roughly works out to $3 per adult meal for breakfast and lunch, and $5 per adult meal for dinner.
> 
> Lounge Car Attendant: For a straightforward, simple purchase (you hand the man $2, he hands you a can of soda and a glass of ice), I generally don't tip. However, if he mixes you a Bloody Mary or similar, tip him as you would a bartender.
> 
> Redcap: $1 per piece of luggage, minimum $3.
> 
> The operating crew (conductor, assistant conductor, engineers) is never tipped.


Thanks eH bowen.. that is good to know..

i never knew that Sleeping Car Attendants could bring you food from the dining car and the lounge car upon request


----------



## jmbgeg

Dangerous Johnny O said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hoping to take the Empire Builder West the Next Year from Chicago to Seattle, in a Superliner Roomette. What sort of gratuity should I give my sleeping car attendant? And is that calculated by room or by number of people in the room?
> 
> And while we are at it, what is the accepted protocol for tipping dining car attendants?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all advice and guidance.


I tip $20 for a lomg trip.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

As stated previously, you will get very divergent answers to this question.

Here is what I do:

I tip the SCA according to the level of service. If the SCA has a good attitude and does a great job I tip $20. Less for lesser service. I feel it is good to encourage good service...

For food service I always start off a trip tipping well. If the DC crew is not totally dysfunctional, it gets me noticed and I find that the level of service I get is often better than my fellow diners. So for example, I'll tip $6 or so if the first meal is dinner, or $5 if the first meal is lunch. If service at future meals is good, I continue being generous, if the DC crew seems indifferent, I cut back on the tips.

For the Cafe I tip the change from things like chips and a non-adult drink. If I'm buying an adult beverage I tip $1 per drink. If they 'nuke' me a meal I'll tip a buck or two depending on the total cost of my order.


----------



## guest OBS employee

ehbowen said:


> You'll get as many different answers on this as you do responses. But here are my personal rules of thumb:
> 
> Sleeper Attendant: For _minimum_ service...he puts your bed down at night, puts it back up in the morning, and keeps the car reasonably clean, the ice and bottled water stocked, and coffee available: $5 per room, per night. If you ask for any special services (fetching a purchase from the lounge car, or similar), double that. If he serves your dining car meals in your room, add on the tip you would give the dining car waiter.
> 
> Dining Car Waiter: Even though your meal is prepaid, tip in cash as you would if you purchased the same meal in a restaurant. That roughly works out to $3 per adult meal for breakfast and lunch, and $5 per adult meal for dinner.
> 
> Lounge Car Attendant: For a straightforward, simple purchase (you hand the man $2, he hands you a can of soda and a glass of ice), I generally don't tip. However, if he mixes you a Bloody Mary or similar, tip him as you would a bartender.
> 
> Redcap: $1 per piece of luggage, minimum $3.
> 
> The operating crew (conductor, assistant conductor, engineers) is never tipped.


I would slightly disagree, as one who has worked these jobs over the years. I'd say for "decent" service (car reasonably clean and stocked, bed done, coffee made, etc.), ten dollars per night, more if they go out of their way. I would tip LESS than this poster in the diner: one or two dollars per person for breakfast and lunch (unless you have wine or get extraordinary service), three per person for dinner (more as mentioned).


----------



## dlagrua

My general rule is $10 per night for the sleeping car attendent and if he helps us off the train I throw him another $2.

As for meals; I look up the menu prices add them together and the usual 15-20% tip applies. Dinner for two usually adds up to between 50-$65 so that's anywhere from $8 to $13 in tips. Red caps about $3 is fine unles you have more than the usual amount of luggage.

I am inclined to tip according to the service received. We've had some SCA's like Darrell on the CL that have been courteous, pleasant and helpful we have encountered disinterested SCA's on the Autotrain (and also on the CL), and some just barely sarisfactory SCA'sas we saw on the Crescent last Year. Tip according to how they treat you.


----------



## Donctor

Most of my trips are single-nighters between CHI and the Northeast, and I'll tip the SCA between $10 and $20. The level of service and friendliness varies greatly, but I'll almost never tip less than $10. (If I'm in the 12 car on the Lake Shore, I'll likely tip a little bit more than if I'm in the 11 car. If anything special is done—like the time an SCA helped me store pieces of a drum kit and an amplifier—I'll tip accordingly.

In the diner, I usually tip $5 per meal. The diner isn't a restaurant, and if I'm in sleeper, I don't tip based on the "cost" of my meal. The amount I tip changes based on how good the service is and, to a lesser degree, how good the food is.

When I tip in the diner, I make sure to hand the tip to someone who will remember my face. In a single-level diner on 48/49, it's usually the LSA, who I know has seen me already during the meal. In a Superliner diner, it's whomever my table's primary wait person is.


----------



## Journey not Destination

Being a new employee training on 4 of the long distance lines, I want to add a point of which I have become (painfully) aware. The Lake Shore Limited -- while only an overnighter one-way -- requires the same amount of work from a sleeper attendant but in a much shortened period of time. For example, we we roll into Boston we have to ensure that all of the beds are made for the return trip the next morning before we can leave the car. We have already make the beds before we boarded our guests in Chicago.

As folks detrain on the return trip, we make the beds in the middle of the night, but want to ensure there is little disturbance to the passengers in the adjoining cars. If we have passengers boarding and detraining throughout the night, there is little time for necessary rest and frankly, by the time we roll into South Bend some of my muscles are giving way due to the heft of the upper bunks.

When I worked on the longer distance trains, i.e. the Texas Eagle, people would often keep the same room for the entire trip. In some ways it was easier physically, as the beds are freshly made but the sheets are not necessarily changed. The position of service attendant in the sleeper is not easy, and the very best work hard to ensure that you, our Amtrak guests, are valued. When the tasks are done, the best attendants' skills of finesse, insight, and anticipation of our guests' needs jump to the forefront. The hidden skills of constant vigilance to passengers' safety are not seen but are as important as attending to customers' comfort preferences. The whole package that comprises a great service attendant makes this one honorable and responsible position. We glady do so, and monetary appreciation surely will help over the years to avoid becoming jaded and cynical.


----------



## shelzp

I give the car attendant $20 per night because I take my meals in my room. When the trip starts I mention (mumble actually) that I prefer to eat in my room and if they don't mind bringing it to me I'd rather give them the tip anyway. I've always had good service and I travel often. Some people have run into attendants who weren't helpful but I've never had that happen. I'm quiet and not demanding but they always look after me. Could be because I'm a lil old lady now-but it works for me and I thank them for taking good care of me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

As usual, Ill give a "lawyer" answer: It depends! :lol: Ive tipped between $0 and $50 for SCA service, and between $0 and $10 in the Diner! THe $0 goes to the Invisible SCA, and in the Diner the Surly, Slow ,Disinterested, even Untruthful Server takes the Booby Prize! Id say that 90% of my trips have had good to Excellent Service from the OBS, the 10% that have been Unsatifactory to Horrible were all on the Texas Eagle and the Lake Shore Ltd. Something about those CHI crews, must be the water!


----------



## JayPea

jimhudson said:


> As usual, Ill give a "lawyer" answer: It depends! :lol: Ive tipped between $0 and $50 for SCA service, and between $0 and $10 in the Diner! THe $0 goes to the Invisible SCA, and in the Diner the Surly, Slow ,Disinterested, even Untruthful Server takes the Booby Prize! Id say that 90% of my trips have had good to Excellent Service from the OBS, the 10% that have been Unsatifactory to Horrible were all on the Texas Eagle and the Lake Shore Ltd. Something about those CHI crews, must be the water!



There's one server on the TE I can think of that fits the 10% description to a tee. I won't mention Miss Polly's name or anything........ :lol:


----------



## oldtimer

Journey not Destination said:


> Being a new employee training on 4 of the long distance lines, I want to add a point of which I have become (painfully) aware. The Lake Shore Limited -- while only an overnighter one-way -- requires the same amount of work from a sleeper attendant but in a much shortened period of time. For example, we we roll into Boston we have to ensure that all of the beds are made for the return trip the next morning before we can leave the car. We have already make the beds before we boarded our guests in Chicago.
> 
> As folks detrain on the return trip, we make the beds in the middle of the night, but want to ensure there is little disturbance to the passengers in the adjoining cars. If we have passengers boarding and detraining throughout the night, there is little time for necessary rest and frankly, by the time we roll into South Bend some of my muscles are giving way due to the heft of the upper bunks.
> 
> When I worked on the longer distance trains, i.e. the Texas Eagle, people would often keep the same room for the entire trip. In some ways it was easier physically, as the beds are freshly made but the sheets are not necessarily changed. The position of service attendant in the sleeper is not easy, and the very best work hard to ensure that you, our Amtrak guests, are valued. When the tasks are done, the best attendants' skills of finesse, insight, and anticipation of our guests' needs jump to the forefront. The hidden skills of constant vigilance to passengers' safety are not seen but are as important as attending to customers' comfort preferences. The whole package that comprises a great service attendant makes this one honorable and responsible position. We glady do so, and monetary appreciation surely will help over the years to avoid becoming jaded and cynical.



Journey, has Amtrak eliminated the "Ready Crew" that worked in the 14th street Coach Yard. They would supply trains and work a "cold car", that is one that is just out of Periodic Maintenance or Bad Order repair. On those cars the ready crew would make up the beds and prep the car for service. This was done by a crew of On Board Service employees, which also a way to do the job without FRA required Blue Signal Protection.


----------



## Dan O

When you do give the SCA a tip, do you give it to him or her as you get off the train, leave it in the room or what? Sometimes your trip may end in the middle of the night or early AM so it may not be as easy to give the person their tip. Just wondering...

Dan


----------



## Steve P.

At the risk of sounding somewhat ignorant, what is the convention for where and when to leave a tip for the SCA. If there is a shift change sometime during the route, I would want to make sure that both SCA s are propperly tipped!


----------



## ehbowen

Steve P. said:


> At the risk of sounding somewhat ignorant, what is the convention for where and when to leave a tip for the SCA. If there is a shift change sometime during the route, I would want to make sure that both SCA s are propperly tipped!


SCAs do not currently "change shifts" on any Amtrak train except the _Texas Eagle_. On that train, one SCA works Los Angeles-San Antonio and then a new SCA takes over from San Antonio to Chicago and vice versa on the westbound trains. So tip your outgoing SCA just before arrival in San Antonio. On all other Amtrak overnight trains, the on-board service crew works the train "bumper to bumper".

ETA: On all long-distance trains the _operating_ crew (Engineers, Conductor, Assistant Conductors) changes out regularly every 6-10 hours (12 absolute max; there's a federal law). However, it is not now and never has been the custom to tip these employees.


----------



## lthanlon

On an overnight trip, I'll usually hand the SCA at least $10 as he or she drops by my roomette to show me where things are. The rest of the tip I hand to them as I disembark at the end of my journey. In only one instance in the past five years have I not given an additional tip to an SCA; all of the folks have been pretty good by me. The additional tip generally is about $15 to $20 per night, depending upon level of service.

In the lounge car, I'll almost always leave a dollar tip on a purchase. If the guy or gal has done me an added favor (like setting aside something they always run out of like a Jack Daniel's minature), then it's a $5 tip.

As others have mentioned, I tip in the dining car as if I were tipping in a restaurant -- and I hand the tip to my server as I leave at the end of my meal. I do this because too often I have noticed other passengers not only not leaving tips, but rearranging the cash left by others to make it appear as if they left something.

I've ridden the Southwest Chief, Texas Eagle and Empire Builder all within the past year and I'd estimate that often as much a third of passengers do not leave tips.

When I can't afford a sleeper, at the end of the trip I will also tip my coach attendant, $5 to $10 per night depending upon the nature of the trip. If the attendant was kept hopping the entire journey dealing with difficult passengers and managed to keep things quiet and orderly and still asked how I was doing, I'm impressed.

How much any Amtrak employee makes as regular salary and whether he or she belongs to a union is never part of the equation for me in deciding how much to tip. Tipping is purely a matter of a temporary business relationship between the crewmember and me.


----------



## Phil S

These tips all sound in line with mine. 15-20% in the DC, and do it obviously so the other passengers will follow suit (peer pressure works!). And talk with DC folks, let them know you're interested in what they do and the choices they have to make and problems they have to solve, On 3-day trip it pays off immensely in both level of service and everybody's enjoyment of the trip. SCA get $10-20, maybe I'll up that based on what others here are saying. But I enjoy making up my own roomette bed, both evening and morning so I figure I'm lower maintenance than most.

.A recent SCA on CZ #8 went way beyond what most seem to consider their job description. He kept the bathrooms clean, stocked with towels and TP, and even emptied the trash cans. And twice a day he swept the corridor. Not the most warm/fuzzy sort of guy - hates trains and can't wait to retire - 6 more years. But by god while he's still working, he's going to do his job and do it right! I tipped him well.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

Where is the best place to leave the tip if you detrain in the middle of the night? On the CS, the SCA is asleep when I get off. I usually leave the tip on the bed, but worry that it won't be there when the SCA gets there in the morning.


----------



## deimos

For meals and lounge service, I tip as if I was in a restaurant.

For the SCA, I'll tip $5.00 per night for basic service and move up from there. I've tipped $20.00 per night for exceptional SCAs.


----------



## AlanB

Trainmans daughter said:


> Where is the best place to leave the tip if you detrain in the middle of the night? On the CS, the SCA is asleep when I get off. I usually leave the tip on the bed, but worry that it won't be there when the SCA gets there in the morning.


Probably the best place to leave it is in their hand when they come to setup your beds for the night.

Failing that, I'd try to leave it some place that the SCA will see it when they do up the room, yet someplace not visible to those passing down the hall. In a roomette, that could be on the stepa with the curtain still closed to the window on the hall. In a Bedroom, you could leave it on the single seat.


----------



## Steve P.

ehbowen said:


> Steve P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding somewhat ignorant, what is the convention for where and when to leave a tip for the SCA. If there is a shift change sometime during the route, I would want to make sure that both SCA s are propperly tipped!
> 
> 
> 
> SCAs do not currently "change shifts" on any Amtrak train except the _Texas Eagle_. On that train, one SCA works Los Angeles-San Antonio and then a new SCA takes over from San Antonio to Chicago and vice versa on the westbound trains. So tip your outgoing SCA just before arrival in San Antonio. On all other Amtrak overnight trains, the on-board service crew works the train "bumper to bumper".
> 
> ETA: On all long-distance trains the _operating_ crew (Engineers, Conductor, Assistant Conductors) changes out regularly every 6-10 hours (12 absolute max; there's a federal law). However, it is not now and never has been the custom to tip these employees.
Click to expand...

Thanks For the info. This forum is great and full of friendly helpful hints.


----------



## TexRail

This might be heresy to some, but I usually tip $20 per trip but I give them the money at the beginning. The obvious risk is that they take the money and run. I always receive good service this way. I have seen other Sleeping Car neighbors get less than first class treatment compared to me, most likely because most SCAs feel like they owe you just a little bit more (and frankly some SCAs were flat out rude to others and I believe the early tip was the only thing between a bad SCA and a decent one). If the SCA makes my trip better, I usually tip more when I leave. If I have meals delivered to the room, I usually tip a little more than if I was in the Dining Car.

The Dining Car is another story. One person here mentioned tipping well on the first meal, which is similar to my sleeping car strategy. The drawback is that you might look like a crazy person trying to make sure the staff sees you leave the tip. Reminds me of a funny Seinfeld episode where George wants the staff to see him tip (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svWjtDhGQFg). I have actually had more bad experiences in the diner than good. Seems like I am almost always treated like they are doing me a favor so I tip accordingly. If it wasn't for the desire to have the dining car experience, I would eat anywhere but there.


----------



## 1KAWASAKI

Journey not Destination said:


> Being a new employee training on 4 of the long distance lines, I want to add a point of which I have become (painfully) aware. The Lake Shore Limited -- while only an overnighter one-way -- requires the same amount of work from a sleeper attendant but in a much shortened period of time. For example, we we roll into Boston we have to ensure that all of the beds are made for the return trip the next morning before we can leave the car. We have already make the beds before we boarded our guests in Chicago.
> 
> As folks detrain on the return trip, we make the beds in the middle of the night, but want to ensure there is little disturbance to the passengers in the adjoining cars. If we have passengers boarding and detraining throughout the night, there is little time for necessary rest and frankly, by the time we roll into South Bend some of my muscles are giving way due to the heft of the upper bunks.
> 
> When I worked on the longer distance trains, i.e. the Texas Eagle, people would often keep the same room for the entire trip. In some ways it was easier physically, as the beds are freshly made but the sheets are not necessarily changed. The position of service attendant in the sleeper is not easy, and the very best work hard to ensure that you, our Amtrak guests, are valued. When the tasks are done, the best attendants' skills of finesse, insight, and anticipation of our guests' needs jump to the forefront. The hidden skills of constant vigilance to passengers' safety are not seen but are as important as attending to customers' comfort preferences. The whole package that comprises a great service attendant makes this one honorable and responsible position. We glady do so, and monetary appreciation surely will help over the years to avoid becoming jaded and cynical.


with that "get it done right" attitude and work ethic, you will do well.

you can take care of my sleeper anytime, and i'll tip you very well.


----------



## cirdan

Dan O said:


> When you do give the SCA a tip, do you give it to him or her as you get off the train, leave it in the room or what? Sometimes your trip may end in the middle of the night or early AM so it may not be as easy to give the person their tip. Just wondering...
> 
> Dan


As far as I am aware, at least on a Superliner sleeper, the SCA will always be at the door to open it for you. So I give them the tip as I step out.

I don't even know if passengers are allowed to open those doors by themselves, and I've never been in a situation where I needed to.


----------



## Anderson

Generally, I end up tipping $5-10/meal ($5BL, $10D) and around $10/night for my SCA.

_However_, this owes a lot to the fact that I've gotten to know the diner crews on the Silvers rather well (I was asked if I wanted "my usual" at dinner about six weeks ago)...it's wound up being a bit like going to one of the bars near my old college...the cook knows me and knew my parents, and that encourages the tips to go up a bit.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

TexRail said:


> This might be heresy to some, but I usually tip $20 per trip but I give them the money at the beginning. The obvious risk is that they take the money and run. I always receive good service this way. I have seen other Sleeping Car neighbors get less than first class treatment compared to me, most likely because most SCAs feel like they owe you just a little bit more and frankly some SCAs were flat out rude to others and I believe the early tip was the only thing between a bad SCA and a decent one.


That does not sound like heresy. Nor does it sound like a voluntary gratuity. What that sounds like is closer to a mild form of _extortion_. Why would you risk rewarding people you see treating other passengers with disdain? No wonder it's so hard to get any of this fixed. Those of us who want to see things improve are not only up against the bad apples among the staff, we're also having to work against the participation of other passengers who simply look the other way after rewarding those who help perpetuate the problem.

If I have an SCA who is nice to me but treats my fellow passengers poorly I'm still not going to tip them because that would be sending the wrong message. On more than one occasion I've simply taken whatever tip I had set aside for the SCA and given it to whoever helped me the most on my trip, including if that person was a server or coach attendant or counter clerk or baggage handler or whatever.

The only people I never try to tip are the conductor and the engineer and I've seen them refuse tips in the past. Everyone else has a chance to win me over if they should be so inclined. Or they can simply rely on their usual paycheck. Apparently those paychecks are more than enough for many of the SCA's I run into on the _Sunset Limited_. Which is so named because it's where retiring staff go to spend the last of their cranky do-nothing years before riding off into the sunset.


----------



## bruce

Probably get hit for this but why tip an union employee making good wadge. I know they work hard but so does most workers in this country. If they made minimum wadge, yes.


----------



## Ryan

Because they are doing something nice for me (bringing me food, setting up my room). Doesn't much matter to me if they are union or not or how much they make.

But that's a personal decision, and you can tip what you like. I just gave my first $20 tip for just me and a single night because my server on the LSL was that awesome.


----------



## calwatch

I've given $25 (a roll of dollar coins) before for superb service, but last time on the Southwest Chief I gave $10 for average service. Actually for truly superb service I file a commendation on the web site. The money helps (I know some SCAs plow it back into freshening up the bathroom, books to read, non-Amtrak treats, etc) but the management recognition is more useful.


----------



## SarahZ

To me, a tip is a "thank you" for good service. It has very little to do with how much that person makes and everything to do with appreciation. My stylist probably makes the same wage I do, but I tip her because she's really talented and prevents me from looking like a frizzed-out yeti with a uni-brow. For that, she gets 20%.

Sleeper car attendants probably make a good wage (I honestly don't know how much they are paid), but they are away from their families for six days at a stretch in some cases, only get a few hours of sleep each night, and work very, very hard when they're awake. They're a concierge and housekeeper all at the same time. I appreciate that, and I show that with a genuine "thank you", a tip, and a letter to their supervisor if they're exceptional.

I'm not trying to convince anyone to tip if they don't want to, but those are my reasons for tipping.


----------



## ScottRu

Journey not Destination said:


> Journey not Destination, on 20 Jul 2012 - 11:16 AM, said:
> Being a new employee training on 4 of the long distance lines, I want to add a point of which I have become (painfully) aware. The Lake Shore Limited -- while only an overnighter one-way -- requires the same amount of work from a sleeper attendant but in a much shortened period of time. For example, we we roll into Boston we have to ensure that all of the beds are made for the return trip the next morning before we can leave the car. We have already make the beds before we boarded our guests in Chicago.
> 
> As folks detrain on the return trip, we make the beds in the middle of the night, but want to ensure there is little disturbance to the passengers in the adjoining cars. If we have passengers boarding and detraining throughout the night, there is little time for necessary rest and frankly, by the time we roll into South Bend some of my muscles are giving way due to the heft of the upper bunks.
> 
> When I worked on the longer distance trains, i.e. the Texas Eagle, people would often keep the same room for the entire trip. In some ways it was easier physically, as the beds are freshly made but the sheets are not necessarily changed. The position of service attendant in the sleeper is not easy, and the very best work hard to ensure that you, our Amtrak guests, are valued. When the tasks are done, the best attendants' skills of finesse, insight, and anticipation of our guests' needs jump to the forefront. The hidden skills of constant vigilance to passengers' safety are not seen but are as important as attending to customers' comfort preferences. The whole package that comprises a great service attendant makes this one honorable and responsible position. We glady do so, and monetary appreciation surely will help over the years to avoid becoming jaded and cynical.


Very useful information - especially since I'm about to ride the Lakeshore from Boston to Chicago. I will definitely tip accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## CoachSlumber

It is a disgrace that the service from SCAs is so inconsistent that sometimes they are not worthy of a tip. My last trip, the attendant was almost absent and seemingly under the influence of something. About 75 percent of time they are great, but no hotel or restaurant would tolerate this.


----------



## NW cannonball

calwatch said:


> I've given $25 (a roll of dollar coins) before for superb service, but last time on the Southwest Chief I gave $10 for average service. Actually for truly superb service I file a commendation on the web site. The money helps (I know some SCAs plow it back into freshening up the bathroom, books to read, non-Amtrak treats, etc) but the management recognition is more useful.


I've (shame on me) detrained from the EB with a $20 tip prepared in my pocket for exceptional service - and forgot to give the money to the SCA. :unsure: - Tired out after long trip.

The commendation to the web site seems to work, at least I get an email that they forward the thanks to the supervisor.

But, for exceptionally good service, I want to do both -- cash to the employee, and a thanks to Amtrak, citing good service.

In the rare case of really bad or no service -- no tip, and a complaint.


----------



## AlanB

Everyone, please keep in mind that this is a 1 year old topic dragged up by a guest.


----------



## Daniel

I typically tip the SCA between $5 - $15 per person per night. It greatly depends on how attentive they are, how clean the room or roomette is, if they keep the ice and juice stocked and if I asked them to bring me food or do any special tasks.

I have always had exceptional service on Amtrak so have always ended up giving a little extra too.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

Lots of good advice.

Thanks


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Daniel said:


> I have always had exceptional service on Amtrak so have always ended up giving a little extra too.


It would seem by definition you're always having the same service _without_ exception.


----------



## FriskyFL

Tipping in advance = bribery.


----------



## Ispolkom

FriskyFL said:


> Tipping in advance = bribery.


Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Meat Puppet

Most of you will not like my tipping advice because i come from a nightclub background. The guy at the bar who is throwing $10 out of the gate is going to get way better service (and drinks) than the

guy dropping $1 out of the gate.

Same strategy for Amtrak. Tip up front, right away. Not at the end.

I take 2 super trips a year...super trip defined as 80-100 hours nonstop over multiple zones.

I tip my SCA $20 upon meeting, another $20 later if service is excellent. First trip to the diner I probably do 30-35%.

Most of my trips are on points....I pay nothing, I would rather gamble a minimal amount of $ at the start of the trip to ensure my service will be great

If I am paying my ticket would probably be in the $1200 range so a 2% upfront tip gamble well with it.

I know the old-timers say tip at the end only if good service.... but i have gotten so much good stuff tipping early....posters, extra deserts, photo ops

late night diner access, extra sodas, towels and ice brought to my room, sac alerting me of a good stop to go out and take pics. Tip early, tip hard....its your trip

If you get a bad sca and bad diner crew your service is going to suck the whole way....see what a magical $20 upfront does to everyone you might be amazed.

make the best of it.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

I'm doing an overnighter (from 5 pm to about 9 am) on the SWC ABQ-L.A. (and then on to San Diego), so $20 upfront when I board seems excessive.

If a sca gives me a hand up when boarding and shows me my lower level roomette I would probably give him $5.

I'd follow up with another $5 for each meal (dinner & breakfast) brought to my roomette.

The tip in L.A. when getting off the SWC will depend upon how the service was during the trip....$10-$20.

But then I'm retired on Social Security and, while I believe in tipping for good service, I also need watch my pennies.


----------



## FriskyFL

Ispolkom said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tipping in advance = bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?
Click to expand...

Yes. On so many levels. Amtrak employees aren't minimum wage flunkies, they're reasonably well-compensated for their positions, so if someone's work ethic is directly proportional to the level of palm-greasing, perhaps he belongs in a different line of work. I pay good money for my Amtrak trips, I expect a level of service commensurate with the fares & not having to lay bribes to get what I've already paid for.


----------



## seat38a

Meat Puppet said:


> Most of you will not like my tipping advice because i come from a nightclub background. The guy at the bar who is throwing $10 out of the gate is going to get way better service (and drinks) than the
> 
> guy dropping $1 out of the gate.
> 
> Same strategy for Amtrak. Tip up front, right away. Not at the end.
> 
> I take 2 super trips a year...super trip defined as 80-100 hours nonstop over multiple zones.
> 
> I tip my SCA $20 upon meeting, another $20 later if service is excellent. First trip to the diner I probably do 30-35%.
> 
> Most of my trips are on points....I pay nothing, I would rather gamble a minimal amount of $ at the start of the trip to ensure my service will be great
> 
> If I am paying my ticket would probably be in the $1200 range so a 2% upfront tip gamble well with it.
> 
> I know the old-timers say tip at the end only if good service.... but i have gotten so much good stuff tipping early....posters, extra deserts, photo ops
> 
> late night diner access, extra sodas, towels and ice brought to my room, sac alerting me of a good stop to go out and take pics. Tip early, tip hard....its your trip
> 
> If you get a bad sca and bad diner crew your service is going to suck the whole way....see what a magical $20 upfront does to everyone you might be amazed.
> 
> make the best of it.


Yup follow this practice quite a bit and seems to work very well. When one has too deal with so many people, the one that tipped will always stick out more than the one that has not. I tip all the time on the Surfliner, most like 99% don't. Guess who is taken care of and who gets the rules and policy read to them.


----------



## seat38a

FriskyFL said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tipping in advance = bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. On so many levels. Amtrak employees aren't minimum wage flunkies, they're reasonably well-compensated for their positions, so if someone's work ethic is directly proportional to the level of palm-greasing, perhaps he belongs in a different line of work. I pay good money for my Amtrak trips, I expect a level of service commensurate with the fares & not having to lay bribes to get what I've already paid for.
Click to expand...

Bribes seem to work extremely well in industries that allow bribes (tips). Its the grease that keeps the gears and cogs of the service industry going.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

seat38a said:


> . I tip all the time on the Surfliner, most like 99% don't. Guess who is taken care of and who gets the rules and policy read to them.


I rode the Surfliner once a few years ago. What perks might one get by tipping? I'll be riding it LAX-SAN and return in May.

Thanks


----------



## seat38a

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I tip all the time on the Surfliner, most like 99% don't. Guess who is taken care of and who gets the rules and policy read to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I rode the Surfliner once a few years ago. What perks might one get by tipping? I'll be riding it LAX-SAN and return in May.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Nothing unless your in Business Class.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

seat38a said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I tip all the time on the Surfliner, most like 99% don't. Guess who is taken care of and who gets the rules and policy read to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I rode the Surfliner once a few years ago. What perks might one get by tipping? I*'ll be riding it LAX-SAN and return in May.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing unless your in Business Class.
Click to expand...

* Yep -- I'm riding in Business Class.*


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Meat Puppet said:


> Most of you will not like my tipping advice because i come from a nightclub background. The guy at the bar who is throwing $10 out of the gate is going to get way better service (and drinks) than the guy dropping $1 out of the gate. Same strategy for Amtrak. Tip up front, right away. Not at the end. I take 2 super trips a year...super trip defined as 80-100 hours nonstop over multiple zones. I tip my SCA $20 upon meeting, another $20 later if service is excellent. First trip to the diner I probably do 30-35%.


I can improve the quality and double my content by tipping large at a bar. Who is going to double my pour with a higher brand on Amtrak? A bribe at a restaurant can buy a faster service, a nicer location, and off-menu meals. Where is Amtrak going to sit me that's better than any other table? Do they have enough supplies to make off-menu meals worth the trouble? A bribe at a hotel can buy better service and a much nicer room. Who can I bribe into giving me a nicer compartment? If I'm going to expend the time and effort of bribing someone I'd want to see more than an extra soda or an second ice cream cup.

I don't mind tipping on Amtrak because that's how I was raised. What I cannot stand is when the staff make a point of overtly mentioning tips before you offer it. Nothing turns me off tipping faster than being reminded to tip. Chances are good I'll leave a nice tip for even basic service but if you make a point of asking for it or assume my change is yours before I can say so then I'll be happy to keep it. I'm not sure when that cultural shift changed or why but I won't be changing with it.


----------



## Ispolkom

FriskyFL said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tipping in advance = bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. On so many levels. Amtrak employees aren't minimum wage flunkies, they're reasonably well-compensated for their positions, so if someone's work ethic is directly proportional to the level of palm-greasing, perhaps he belongs in a different line of work. I pay good money for my Amtrak trips, I expect a level of service commensurate with the fares & not having to lay bribes to get what I've already paid for.
Click to expand...

But you'd be happy to tip afterward? What's the difference? Or are you saying that you'd stiff your sleeping car attendant?

I'm a well-off middle-aged guy, so now I'm probably seen as a probable good tipper. Once upon a time I was younger, thinner, and poorer. I probably wasn't seen as a good tipper. I probably more often tipped in advance then. My goal, then and now, is to get good service, and I've few hang-ups about when and how to pay. I'll admit, though, that like *Devil's Advocate* I'm not fond of beggers. That's an esthetic issue, though, not some sort of moral high ground.


----------



## white rabbitt

When i see them put there hand out when u first board

i get a hot cup of coffee and put it in there hand and say drink this,

it will warm your hand


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

white rabbitt said:


> When i see them put there hand out when u first board
> 
> i get a hot cup of coffee and put it in there hand and say drink this,
> 
> it will warm your hand


If the coffee cup were empty, you could hand it to them and say "Thank you".


----------



## Trainmans daughter

I've put my granddaughter in charge of tipping since our first trip when she was 7. Since most of our trips are multi-day coast-to-coast trips there is a pattern. She tips the SCA in the same way her waiter in the diner is tipped--when service is rendered. Each morning before we leave our room to go to breakfast, she leaves a tip for that day on her pillow. (She is usually rewarded with a gift of Amtrak chocolate or a packet of Amtrak postcards on her bed that evening when the SCA does the bed turndown). Upon arriving at our destination, she hands the attendent an additional tip commensurate with the level of service.

I don't see that as a bribe, but as an acknowlegement that ongoing good service has been noticed and appreciated.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Trainmans daughter said:


> I've put my granddaughter in charge of tipping since our first trip when she was 7. Since most of our trips are multi-day coast-to-coast trips there is a pattern. She tips the SCA in the same way her waiter in the diner is tipped--when service is rendered. Each morning before we leave our room to go to breakfast, she leaves a tip for that day on her pillow. (She is usually rewarded with a gift of Amtrak chocolate or a packet of Amtrak postcards on her bed that evening when the SCA does the bed turndown). Upon arriving at our destination, she hands the attendent an additional tip commensurate with the level of service.
> 
> I don't see that as a bribe, but as an acknowlegement that ongoing good service has been noticed and appreciated.


Leaving a tip at the end of each day (or the next morning) wouldn't be bribery because you're tipping for service rendered. The people who "tip" before any service rendered can look like bribing.


----------

